
Show HN: Epanet-JS – Simulate a water distribution network in JavaScript - lbutler
https://github.com/modelcreate/epanet-js
======
lbutler
The core engine for this library is EPANET which the US EPA released in the
public domain many years ago.

Extremely niche as I don't suspect there will be many engineers simulating
water networks but every water utility will do this at some level.

Usually, utilities will use commercial applications such as InfoWater or
WaterGEM which use the same engine and charge between $5-$20k per licence to
water utilities.

I wanted to try and make the original C library easier to adapt to the web, so
I compiled it to JavaScript and created an API that manages all the memory for
you.

There are simple demos linked on the readme, and also some links to some
larger React apps I've created.

